# Tape Tech Angle head



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just bought a Tape Tech angle head. 3" easy roll. Have used one since they came out. Great angle head. The one I got today in the mail is WAY out of square. What's up with that? Have they lost their quality control?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard that the tape tech ones' weren't the "choice" anymore, the northstar heads were the way to go. Those are what I have at least. I dunno


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Terribly disappointed in the new Tape Tech angle head. The old one was much better.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't Tapetech move their tool assembly to China, & are now using inferior metals for the tools?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

After having Tape Tech for almost 20 years. This is the first piece I have purchased that I have been real disappointed in. Out of square, the blades weren't installed properly. Side blades were shallow and the top were set almost out of the seat. Lousy. I had to take it completely apart and reassemble. I'd have a real hard time buying a bazooka. Not so easy to "fix".


----------

